# exotische Angelziele weltweit



## Riegsee (27. Juli 2014)

Wer kennt exotische Angelziele weltweit?

Was ich mit vorstelle:

* Auch für Einzelangler bzw. zu zweit

* Möglichst exotisch und natural water

* Müssen keine Rekorfänge sein

* Nicht nur für Iron Men

War bisher außer div. Meeresangeln nur am Amazonas und in Nordthailand.


----------



## Schneidi (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: exotische Angelziele weltweit*

Wie wärs mit alaska, ein bisschen auf lachs angeln. Ich hab das letztes jahr auch auf eigene faust, also nicht in einer lodge getan. Wirklich fantastisch.


----------



## tomsen83 (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: exotische Angelziele weltweit*

Schau mal hier: www.getawaytours.eu. Mit Robert Balkow ein sehr kompetenter und netter Ansprechpartner.


----------



## Ossipeter (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: exotische Angelziele weltweit*

Da wär noch was frei:http://www.big-game-board.net/index...ze-beim-Malediven-Special-vom-30-01-08-02-20/


----------



## Wollebre (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: exotische Angelziele weltweit*

War im Sep2013 und Feb dieses Jahres hier:
www.jupiter-sunrise-lodge.com/de/

Preisgünstig und tolles Angeln. Kleines Inselchen, leben nur ca. 250 Menschen. Über diverse Rifffische bis Big Game war alles vertreten. Bei den täglichen Ausfahrten wurden Sails, Wahoo, GT, Barakuda, Haie, Rochen etc. gefangen. Ein nie zu Gesicht bekommer Monsterfisch hat sogar eine Stella 20000SW leer gespult.... Wer nicht angelt oder mal eine Pause davon machen will kann an Ausflugfahrten auf andere kleine Inseln teilnehmen. 
Alle Zimmer mit Klimaanlage. Verpflegung einfach nur toll. Im ersten Quartal 2015 geht es wieder hin.
Anbei ein paar Impressionen.

Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## chef (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: exotische Angelziele weltweit*



Wollebre schrieb:


> War im Sep2013 und Feb dieses Jahres hier:
> www.jupiter-sunrise-lodge.com/de/
> 
> Preisgünstig und tolles Angeln....



Preis pro Person und Nacht im Einzelzimmer 120,00 USD 

Bootspreis / Tag 250 USD

Na da kommt aber was zusammen....


----------



## Schneidi (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: exotische Angelziele weltweit*



chef schrieb:


> Preis pro Person und Nacht im Einzelzimmer 120,00 USD
> 
> Bootspreis / Tag 250 USD
> 
> Na da kommt aber was zusammen....



Wer nen schönen urlaub haben will muss eben was investieren. Eine alaskatour für 2 woche koste inkl flug auch ca. 3000€. Solche preise sind für eine fernangelreise gang und gäbe.


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: exotische Angelziele weltweit*



Wollebre schrieb:


> War im Sep2013 und Feb dieses Jahres hier:
> www.jupiter-sunrise-lodge.com/de/
> 
> Preisgünstig und tolles Angeln. Kleines Inselchen, leben nur ca. 250 Menschen. Über diverse Rifffische bis Big Game war alles vertreten. Bei den täglichen Ausfahrten wurden Sails, Wahoo, GT, Barakuda, Haie, Rochen etc. gefangen. Ein nie zu Gesicht bekommer Monsterfisch hat sogar eine Stella 20000SW leer gespult.... Wer nicht angelt oder mal eine Pause davon machen will kann an Ausflugfahrten auf andere kleine Inseln teilnehmen.
> ...




Einfach nur Geil danke dafür.


----------



## Wollebre (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: exotische Angelziele weltweit*



chef schrieb:


> Preis pro Person und Nacht im Einzelzimmer 120,00 USD
> 
> Bootspreis / Tag 250 USD
> 
> Na da kommt aber was zusammen....




Hi Chef, die Preise bitte richtig durchlesen was darin alles enthalten ist. Dann relativiert sich das wieder.

Der Preis ist für das *ganze* *Boot und nicht pro Person!*Können sich also mehrere Angler teilen! 
Bei vier Angler bist beim Preis was eine Tagestour auf der Ostsee kostet. Schau dir mal im Web an was woanders Tagesfahrten kosten. Da ist man schnell bei bei 700 USD oder mehr.....
So preiswert in 49 Jahre tropisches Angeln noch nie den Urlaub verbracht. Und man kann sagen mit Fanggarantie. Bin jedenfalls bei keiner Ausfahrt als Schneider zurück gekommen. Der große Vorteil ist das es dort keine Berufsfischerei gibt. Also keine Langleinen oder Schleppnetze. Die paar Einheimischen angeln nur mit Handleine. So werden die Ressourcen geschont.
Sofern noch nicht vorhanden braucht man teures Angelgerät vorher nicht kaufen. Es ist alles ausreichend vorrätig. Big Game Rollen von Penn und Accurate von 30-80lbs, Stationärollen Shimano und Accurate. Dazu hochqualitative Ruten. Zubehör mehr als man braucht. Im hauseigenen Angelshop kann man auch noch shoppen gehen. Schnüre, Haken, Popper, Jigs usw bekommt man zu top Preise.
Lediglich für das Angeln in den Flats im Flachwasser sollte eigene Spinausrüstung mitgebracht werden. Auch für Fliegenfischer hoch interessant wie ich selbst gesehen habe.

Es ist halt ein Vorschlag und soll keine Diskussion über den Preis auslösen.


----------



## tomsen83 (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: exotische Angelziele weltweit*

Habe mal vor einiger Zeit intensiv recherchiert, in welchem Bereich sich eine einwöchige Tour in tropischen Gewässern als Einzelreisender bewegt. Wenn man entsprechende Qualität (gute Guides, gutes Gewässer, womöglich Leihequipment etc.) haben möchte, ist so ein Trip minimum mit 4.000€ anzusetzen. Richtig reinhauen tut hier immer die Bootscharter. Sobald man die splitten kann, relativiert sich das alles.
Die JSL schließe ich hier explizit aus, da die wirklich ein hervorragendes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis haben. 

Dazu kommt fast immer das Tackle, was gerade in der Anschaffung nochmal einen ähnlichen Betrag verschlingt.

Andere Variante für den Abenteuerlustigen: Rein ins Flugzeug und ab nach Chennai, dann rüber auf die Andamanen, sich nen preiswertes Cottage nehmen und mit den Fischern am Strand verhandeln. Geht auch, aber ich möchte folgendes zu Bedenken geben: in Norge usw. legen immer alle höchste Priorität auf ein seetüchtiges Boot. Was in diesen Regionen der Welt jedoch auf dem Meer unterwegs ist, spottet jeder Beschreibung#q Ist zwar wärmer beim schwimmen, aber nicht unbedingt ungefährlicher...

Fazit: Teures aber geiles Hobby:m


----------



## tomsen83 (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: exotische Angelziele weltweit*



chef schrieb:


> Bootspreis / Tag 250 USD



Ne Tagescharter von 1000 USD plus ist eigentlich Standard. Kann man bei mehrtägiger Buchung zwar verhandeln, ist aber eigentlich der größte Brocken in der Reisekasse.


----------



## Lorenz (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: exotische Angelziele weltweit*



tomsen83 schrieb:


> Andere Variante für den Abenteuerlustigen: ...Andamanen...


 
Liegen Erfahrungswerte vor? Sprachkenntnisse vor Ort? "Boots"preise?


----------



## tomsen83 (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: exotische Angelziele weltweit*

Ich selber habe es nicht gemacht, aber den folgenden Tip mal via PN erhalten:

_"wenn du dein Budget schonen willst, versuchs mal mit den Andamanen. Auf  Havelock gibt es mitlerweile eine gute touristische Infrastruktur und  für um die 100-150€/Tag ein einfaches Boot inklusive guter Ausrüstung.  Vom Strand aus habe ich dort auch gut gefangen: Bluefin und Giant  Trevally, Grouper und viele riesen Hornhechte über 1m. Du findest dort  auch leicht Anschluss und kannst dir nen Boot mit anderen Anglern  teilen, dann ists noch günstiger. Flug dürfte über Chennai nach Port  Blair für 700-800€ roundtrip zu haben sein. Unterkunft ab 5€ für was  einfaches und um die 50€ für was schönes mit europäischem Standard.  Essen fast geschenkt und Bier gibts auch für kleines Geld! Einfach mal  nach Havelock googeln." _

Wollte ich unbedingt auch mal durch ziehen. Meine Frau will aber nich nach Indien...


----------



## chef (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: exotische Angelziele weltweit*



tomsen83 schrieb:


> Ne Tagescharter von 1000 USD plus ist eigentlich Standard. Kann man bei mehrtägiger Buchung zwar verhandeln, ist aber eigentlich der größte Brocken in der Reisekasse.


Oha, das überschreitet mein Budget aber etwas.
 Meine 3 wöchigen Ausflüge in die Andamanensee  haben mich im Schnitt so 1700 - 2000 Euro gekostet. Mit ALLEM, Flug, Anreise, Unterkunft, Fähre, Verpflegung, Halli Galli, und jeweils so 7 Angel- Tagesausflüge, nur Captain und Ich.....
Berichte hier online


----------



## Seele (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: exotische Angelziele weltweit*



Wollebre schrieb:


> War im Sep2013 und Feb dieses Jahres hier:
> www.jupiter-sunrise-lodge.com/de/
> 
> Preisgünstig und tolles Angeln. Kleines Inselchen, leben nur ca. 250 Menschen. Über diverse Rifffische bis Big Game war alles vertreten. Bei den täglichen Ausfahrten wurden Sails, Wahoo, GT, Barakuda, Haie, Rochen etc. gefangen. Ein nie zu Gesicht bekommer Monsterfisch hat sogar eine Stella 20000SW leer gespult.... Wer nicht angelt oder mal eine Pause davon machen will kann an Ausflugfahrten auf andere kleine Inseln teilnehmen.
> ...



Sehr geil und für die Leistungen echt ok, aber wie soll man als Bayer da ohne Bier auskommen #c|abgelehn


----------



## W-Lahn (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: exotische Angelziele weltweit*

@ Wollebre: Geile Bilder! #6


----------



## chef (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: exotische Angelziele weltweit*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Liegen Erfahrungswerte vor? Sprachkenntnisse vor Ort? "Boots"preise?


Würd mich auch interessieren, war da schon einer auf den Andamanen oder Nikobaren?
Hab mal recherchiert, Anreise recht langwierig, aber wohl einer der letzten geilen Flecken auf dieser Welt.
Dort lebt ua auch das isolierteste Volk der Welt:
Wikipedia:
Die offizielle Bevölkerungszahl laut der Volkszählung von 2001 beträgt 39.[1] Es können jedoch auch einige hundert sein, die in den Wäldern der Insel leben, denn wegen der selbstgewählten Isolation der Sentinelesen fand keine tatsächliche Zählung statt.
North Sentinel Island wird ausschließlich von den Sentinelesen bewohnt, die jeden Kontakt mit dem Rest der Welt offensichtlich vehement ablehnen.[2]


----------



## tomsen83 (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: exotische Angelziele weltweit*

Is dat nich so, dass man als Touri ohnehin nur einen Bruchteil der Inseln betreten kann? Respekt übrigens für deine Trips. Geniale Sache!!!




chef schrieb:


> Würd mich auch interessieren, war da schon einer auf den Andamanen oder Nikobaren?





chef schrieb:


> Hab mal recherchiert, Anreise recht langwierig, aber wohl einer der letzten geilen Flecken auf dieser Welt.
> Dort lebt ua auch das isolierteste Volk der Welt:
> Wikipedia:
> Die offizielle Bevölkerungszahl laut der Volkszählung von 2001 beträgt 39.[1] Es können jedoch auch einige hundert sein, die in den Wäldern der Insel leben, denn wegen der selbstgewählten Isolation der Sentinelesen fand keine tatsächliche Zählung statt.
> North Sentinel Island wird ausschließlich von den Sentinelesen bewohnt, die jeden Kontakt mit dem Rest der Welt offensichtlich vehement ablehnen.[2]


----------



## Tortugaf (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: exotische Angelziele weltweit*

Ich habe mal hört, im Fernsehen ,dass sie ihre Isolation mit Pfeilen verteidigen.

G. Frank


----------



## tomsen83 (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: exotische Angelziele weltweit*

Ach siehste, Tortugaf ist auch zu empfehlen. Hatte mir  schon mal ein sehr verlockendes Angebot gemacht, dass ich leider aus persönlichen Gründen (noch) nicht annehmen konnte :m

zu den Gefahren: Lauf mal nachts in Kenia mit hochwertiger Ausrüstung den Beach ab... kann auch ins Auge gehen:g Grundsätzliche Regel meiner Meinung nach: Je touristisch erschlossener, umso gefährlicher. Da will dann nämlich jeder sein Stück vom Kuchen abhaben, und wenn man das nicht freiwillig rausrückt, dann holt man sich das halt. Bestes, selbst erlebtes Beispiel: Uganda/ Kampala-kaum Touris keine Gefahr, Kenia/ Nairobi-ganz kritisch


----------



## schwab (3. August 2014)

*AW: exotische Angelziele weltweit*

Was ich nur schwer empfehlen kann ist kolumbien. im osten der orinoko im süden de amazonas ist eines der wohl besten angelländer. mit payaras, peackocks, welsen und anderen flussmonstern. hab letztes jahr für sechs wochen ca. 2500 euro inkl. flug benötigt von daher auch sehr preisgünstig. und weit sicherer als sein schlechter ruf glaubend macht. gruss hannes


----------



## anglermeister17 (3. August 2014)

*AW: exotische Angelziele weltweit*

Ich denke, der Tipp von schwab ist schwer zu schlagen- sowohl vom "Exotikfaktor" als auch P/L- bzw Erlebnisverhältnis- WOW! 
by the way: @schwab: Gibts Bilder von dort vlt?  :g


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (3. August 2014)

*AW: exotische Angelziele weltweit*



Riegsee schrieb:


> Wer kennt exotische Angelziele weltweit?
> 
> Was ich mit vorstelle:
> 
> ...



Österreich...


----------



## daci7 (4. August 2014)

*AW: exotische Angelziele weltweit*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Österreich...



Schonmal da gewesen? 
Das Gebrabbel ist schwerer zu verstehn als Kisuaheli ... 

Wenn ein wenig Erfahrung vorhanden und wenigstens Spanisch/Englisch/Französisch einigermaßen funktionieren: Rucksack packen, Flug buchen, los zockeln. Südamerika/Mittelamerika/Asien ....


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (4. August 2014)

*AW: exotische Angelziele weltweit*



daci7 schrieb:


> Schonmal da gewesen?
> Das Gebrabbel ist schwerer zu verstehn als Kisuaheli ...




Ich weiß, tricky das, aber die haben da kurioserweise deutschsprachige Schilder, von daher kann man sich wenigstens visuell einigermaßen orientieren...


----------



## Captain Kirk (4. August 2014)

*AW: exotische Angelziele weltweit*

Dat wäre mal richtig cool...

http://www.world-wild-waters.com/der-ursprung-aller-barsche/


----------



## hanzz (4. August 2014)

*AW: exotische Angelziele weltweit*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ich weiß, tricky das, aber die haben da kurioserweise deutschsprachige Schilder, von daher kann man sich wenigstens visuell einigermaßen orientieren...



Weisst du auch was zum Angeln in Wien ?
Und falls ja, lust n bissken zu erzählen ?


----------



## salmon Wim (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: exotische Angelziele weltweit*

( Sub)tropisch: Salalah/Oman, hygienisch, sicher, tolles Land und aussergewöhnliche Fischerei mit Giant Trevally als Höhepunkt.
 2 Wochen all-in ca Euro 3000
Arktisch: Grönland, unglaubliche Eismeersaiblinge in traumhafter Gegend: 10 T all-in ca Euro 2600
Winter: Feuerland/Patagonien, King, Meerforelle und Riesenbachforellen in herber Natur inmitten einer fantastischen Tierwelt. 2 Wochen all-in ca Euro 3500
Schicke mir eine private Nachricht und ich kann Dir weiterhelfen
Gruss
salmon Wim


----------

